# New Pieces



## Tim Carter (Feb 17, 2015)

New pieces drying in the sun. Yes, I know it's not nice to show pics with the sun in the winter but it has been nice down here. There are 4 dyed spruce burl bowls, a Norfolk Island Pine bowl, a Maple burl vase and a spalted White Birch hollow form. All of them need several more coats of finish.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 17, 2015)

All beauties! You're a machine, what kind of dye do you use? No need to apologize to me about the weather, it's been in the 80s here for a couple of weeks now, and they say its going to continue.....


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 17, 2015)

I love them all but the back right one is a beauty!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2015)

All beauties and I agree with George the NIP is a standout. It almost looks like walnut you must have stained it. Don't normally like stain but it surer worked on that!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> No need to apologize to me about the weather, it's been in the 80s here for a couple of weeks now



I'm just _barely_ north of your latitude doesn't seem right for me to be freezing and you still have summer like weather.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 17, 2015)

Thats some great eye candy Tim ! Gotta love the sunshine :)


----------



## Tim Carter (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks all! I use the Mixol Universal tints mixed with alcohol from Woodcraft. The piece in the back right is spalted NIP that has been soaked in a 50/50 mixture of boiled linseed oil and mineral spirits. It's about 3/16" thick and the lighter parts, including the eyes are translucent. The spalted areas don't turn translucent.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 17, 2015)

Tim - Those are all great. Im partial to hollow forms and I think you've done a great job of showcasing that grain. The middle one in the back row has a whole set of challenges that you won't recognize if you have attempted one. Kudos on that one too.

Us Yanks don't blame you for the sunshine pics... we just hate you


----------



## Tim Carter (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks, Scott! You're right about the challenges the middle piece in the back row was to make. The lower section surrounded by the dark parts is a large bark inclusion that blew off and was glued back in place. Took a lot of time and anxious moments when I was hollowing it out. Light cuts and sharp tools are the turners answer to most everything. They really were in this case.


----------



## David Seaba (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow those all look great! I love the middle one in the back row.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 18, 2015)

I have to agree with David. The middle one in the back row is my favorite. They are all great but my wife would go nuts over that one.


----------



## BarbS (Feb 21, 2015)

Those are all beauties. I'm partial to the hollow form, too. But I love the dye jobs on the spruce burls, too. Nice pieces!


----------



## TimR (Feb 21, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Tim - Those are all great. Im partial to hollow forms and I think you've done a great job of showcasing that grain. The middle one in the back row has a whole set of challenges that you won't recognize if you have attempted one. Kudos on that one too.
> 
> Us Yanks don't blame you for the sunshine pics... we just hate you


Agreed, excellent work Tim. If I get Scott's take, I've done some similar to that one...the biggest challenge is keeping them upright!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 21, 2015)

All good! Really love the blue dye! Chuck


----------



## Sirfishalot (Feb 21, 2015)

Awesome work Tim!
All of them are sweet, but I really like that spalted vessel on the upper left. The inlay is a perfect touch too.

JayT


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 23, 2015)

Gorgeous ... the maple burl is my favourite, but I have no objection to any of these wonderful pieces


----------

